# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  سفاري ....... من تغطياتي

## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما للبحر روعة وجمال 

يختزنه بذاته ليكون رقيقا في خشونته

ايضا للصحراء هدوء 

يخفي الكثير من الاسرار التي تكمن بجمالها ولونها الذهبي

هذي التغطية تحتوي على صور وفيديو

طبعا اعذروني لان التصوير بكاميرة جوال فالوضوح مو لهناك ووصلنا بعد متأخرين بس اخذنا كم صورة على الطاير

هذي بعض الصور لطلعة البر مكان تجمعات اهالي القطيف بالقرب من مطار الملك فهد



او شي هذا الجيب الرانجلر وكانه سيارة لعبة من بعيد وبصراحة هذا اللي كان البطل بذاك اليوم




اما هذا فكان مسوي رعب ومن طعس الى طعس











وهذي الصورة مع الغروب والجو البارد





وهذي بعد





والآن اقدم لكم بعض مقاطع الفيديوا القصيرة لتستمتعوا معي


هنـــــــــــــا


وايضا هنــــا


وهنــــــــــــا


وهناااااااااااا


وهناااا أيضاااا


وهذه هنااااا


واتمنى استمتعتم معي

واعدكم اذا صارت طلعات باحطها ليكم هنا كتكمله...

بحفظ الباري

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا على السفاري و عساك على القوة*

*بس ما طلعت عندي الفبديوات*

*و شكرا*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووووا ع الصور الحلووووووووووه 

بس الفيديوات مايشتغلوا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تحسير بس ..!


هع

يعطيك العافيه

تـحياتي

----------


## hope

**

*حركــات* 
*عجبتني هالصوره البر مع الغروب طآلع شييء*

*اكييد استمتعنآ وعشنا جو البر والتطعيييسس* 

*صورحلووه ومميزه منك* *اخوي* 

*بنتظـآر القاادم* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صور حلوووه
وبصراحه صار نفسي اروح البر
يسلمووو اوخوي
موفق لكل خير

----------


## أسرار الليل

يااااااي شكلها وناااسه مع التطعيس ..
رحنا يوم ثااني العيـد البر وكان ودي اطعس هع .. بس للأســف ما طعست ..
كنت اول مره اروح البر بعد ..
والليل تقرفعنا من البرد ..
بس وربي شكلها الطلعه مررهـ فلــه .. 
ابي ارووح مررهـ ثاانيــه ..
مشكووور أخوووي ع الصوور .. بس حسرتنــي ..
يعطيك العااافيــه ..
تحيااتوو

----------


## سجينة الآهات

روعــة والأجواء أروع

أهم شي انبسطتوا .. وطعستوا ههههه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شغلات روعه

----------


## MOONY

صور حلووه وخاصة صورة الغروب
يعطيك العافيه خيوو
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية  

اخ اسير الهوى 

على الصور الحلوا  

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك

----------

